# Which member has really helped you the most this year?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Christmas is a time for reflection and this year I thought it might be nice for members to nominate or thank a fellow forum member who has helped them enjoy coffee this year, through their time, advice or generosity.

We have some really lovely members on Coffee Forums UK and constantly get messages from new members saying how friendly everyone on here is, and how welcome they are made to feel.

I look forward to seeing which names pop up over the next few days.

I will kick this off by nominating *RobD* - Super Supporter and 2012 Sponsor who hand delivered a pressure measurement naked filter basket to me.

I know several members have benefitted from using this to calibrate their espresso machine.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 for Rob


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I just think this forum is great and full of tip top members. Such a nice bunch. So everyone gets my vote.

Cheers


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah lot's of good member here, I want to thank Glenn though for providing lots of feedback on the Londinium I which was invaluable for me and presumably many others in purchasing it.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

My vote goes to ronsil for helping me out when purchasing my Vivaldi


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Garydyke1 for me, firstly with pour over help and more recently a recipe for making a decent cuppa from the Areopress. As you can see I don't have espresso headaches or own a shiny machine.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Shoutouts must go to Mark (fatboyslim) for moving to London and indulging in coffee geekery at various London coffee outlets with me and definitely to Danm who sent me the best part of a whole bag of Allpress beans completely for free because they weren't to his tastes (didn't even ask for postage!).

Despite not being a member really any more also Mikehag for being a coffee guru who always does things the right way.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I know he left but MikeHag is a massive inspiration and a true aficiando of all things coffee.

Also shout outs to Gary, Luke and Nick who always have the answers.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha great minds think alike


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

For me, funinacup has been a source of great support, information and has been the member that has most helped me find my footing on this great forum.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks all for your nominations. Please keep them coming. We'll be announcing why a little later in the week


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

this is very hard as there are a lot of very friendly & helpful folk on here, Gary gets a shout for his enthusiasm and mike for his Knowledge, but jimbow, Luke and Fatboy have been very helpful to.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Mike has been of huge help to me. MWJB should get a shout for trying to keep the brewed sub-forum alive!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MikeHag for his methodical approach & curiosity, Gary **** for his infectious enthusiasm & attention to detail, but also I think just having a place for discussion, in itself, is incredibly helpful. Sometimes, seemingly mundane posts & 'everyday' debates/requests for help have served as a springboard for me to re-assess and re-evaluate what/why/how I do what I do and subsequently stumble onto little discoveries & epiphanies. In that respect, many, many people have helped me, whether directly, or indirectly...so thanks guys!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mike was central to the forum , place still doesn't feel the same without him


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Mike was central to the forum , place still doesn't feel the same without him


Agreed. I'd love him to come back.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Mike of course, but also RobD for his help while I was repairing my brewtus .


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Again, I can think of several people. But my vote is another for Mike, I've learnt more from him than anyone, and always willing to help out.


----------

